
Ask HN: Who powers the web? - AdmiralAsshat
With the Cloudflare and Amazon incidents over the past week and the <i>huge</i> impact they had on the web, it seems clear that a handful of service providers essentially control or power the internet as we know it.<p>I am curious if anyone has some stats as to what percentage of the web is behind Cloudflare or powered by AWS, etc.
======
remx
It's worth mulling through Builtwith's site for information like this:
[https://trends.builtwith.com](https://trends.builtwith.com)

For example, here's a breakdown of CDNs:

[https://trends.builtwith.com/cdns](https://trends.builtwith.com/cdns)

